# drawer slides



## MAS520 (Jan 18, 2017)

Would like some feed back on good drawer slides for the shop. These would need to be fairly heavy duty. For drawers 32" long. 14" wide and 28"wide. thanks. ps. Has anyone else seen Woodworkers Supply new website? Just awful.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/Search.aspx?action=n


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*ROB LEE*, Owner of Lee Valley, Veritas is a member of LJ's and has been for 3210 Days.

I found another Link that SHOULD take you to the INDEX Page for Drawer Slides Mark. They show 38 Types. Just Click on the TYPE you want and You'll go there.

If It Works It's HERE: http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/Search.aspx?action=n

Good Luck Mark …lol…

Rick

PS: I just realized it's the same Link as Above from Richard. NO Offence intended Richard


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I swear by PROMARK drawer slides…........

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002IMDF4Q/ref=ohauisearch_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've used them on more than 40 drawers and have had no problems. They don't come with screws…...


----------



## MAS520 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you all. THE BEST PLACE ON THE WEB.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I use the CenterLine ones from Rockler, many sizes and options, they have worked fine for me.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Drawer slides seem to have a wide range of price for similar products, or sometimes exactly the same product. A good way to search for stuff like hardware and replacement parts is to find what your looking for via the manufacturers website, find the product number or upc, then google that. You might get a wide range of results/prices for the same product.

Here's another link for you. 
https://www.accuride.com/drawer-slides/


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

first off what style are you looking for i say Blum for undermount and accuride for sidemount :<))


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

KV slides are nice, but ease of install I'd go Blum. I have KV in my kitchen and used Blum undermount on a trash drawer toward the end of the project and ended up kicking myself for not using Blum for everything.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Now Both of Our Above Links are going to a "Search Page" on Lee Valley!"

So I did the Search and got a "Page Description" of the types of Drawer Slides. Click on the one you want and we'll see what happens …lol…

LINK: http://www.leevalley.com/us/home/Search.aspx?action=d&display=p&pb=1&ap=

*Stand back from Your Screen! It might Blow Up when you go there! ;-}*

Rick

*HOT DAMN! I T WORKED!!!* (For Today anyway.)

*EDIT: Not even Today! Back to the Search Page on Lee Valley! For ALL THREE of the Links! Try plugging in "Drawer Slides" in the Search Field. SCREAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!*


----------

